# Mendelssohn complete string quartets



## tkrahn

This is my first post ever. If upon reading it, you can direct me to where it is better placed, please indicate so and say how to get there. Please read below:

I've listened to Mendelssohn for years and would like to purchase a copy of his complete string quartets, of which there are now many interpretations. I read a review here:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/July05/Mendelsson_Quartets_comparative.htm

It seems that the Henschel 3-disc set is an affordable and highly recommended interpretation. In trying to find it, I noticed that one can buy the individual cds from Amazon.com for about $7.99 a piece, but the complete set (as a set) is no longer available (except as an MP3). This summer I found one copy available from a vendor in England, but the postage was too much and I thought that I'd be happy enough just buying them individually. However, if you read the above review closely--more closely than I did originally--the compilation includes an extra, the String Quartet in E flat major (1823). Interestingly, the latter is included with other complete sets from ARTS, Hyperion, Brilliant Classics etc. so I'm thinking it's a bona fide/recognized Mendelssohn work.

The reason for my writing is twofold: i. to ask if someone might have or know someone who has this box set for sale or loan; and ii. if there are other versions to recommend more highly, please let me know.

Here's a list of the ones I've been able to come up with, not all of which are complete. I've indicated those with an asterisk that I know (there may be others?) to be available in complete formats (ie. include the Quartet for String in E flat major (1823);no opus number):
*Quartet	Label*

Alban Berg, EMI
Arriaga, Pavane
Artis, Universal
Aurora, *Naxos
Bartholdy, *Arts Music
Bartholdy, Pilz/Acanta
Cherubini, EMI
Coull, Hyperion
Elias, ASV
Emerson, *DG
Eroica, HM
Gabrieli, Chandos
Gewandhaus, *NCA
Gewandhaus & Sharon, *Brilliant Classics
Hausmusik, Vigrin
Henschel, Arte Nova
Leipzig, *MDG
Mannheimer, CPO
Melos, *DG
Pacifica, *Cedile
Talich, *Calliope
Vogler, Haenssler
Ysäye, Decca

I welcome your feedback. T


----------



## kv466

I own the Emerson for at the time I had a buddy praising them that 'they're the best!' and 'no one does anything better'...kinda reminds of this weirdo I know saying the same thing about GG and EW...anyhow, I'm glad I took the recommend because, it is just lovely. I don't know the works well in terms of having compared them many times over but this recording is pretty great.


----------



## Head_case

Hi,
And welcome to the most civil part of the forum  

The website you linked is a really superb resource....although individual reviewer submissions can really vary in quality and utilty, when they produce qualitative metanalyses like this review, it's just so useful, it makes forum responses seem tart. Lol.

one thing does surprise me...that you don't already own a cycle of the Mendelsohn string quartets...and claim to love them. I don't really love or dislike them, and I own three quartet cycles.

The Pacifica is the newest version...but probably my least favourite although the recordings are better than the other two vinyl LP cycles by the Taneyev quartet and the Gabrieli quartet. Neither are superb, but I like the Taneyev's rather austere reading. The Gabrieli are satisfying...I heard the Bartholdy ans didn.t hear much difference and stopped there.

I guess its kinda too early for my tastes, but that.s nothing to worry about.


----------



## Vaneyes

Don't worry about a missing quartet with no opus number and written at 14. The Henschel singles are extremely good value, especially if bought as previously-enjoyeds (used)...and also considering I do not charge for this advice. Complete and procrastinate no longer. Take a leap of faith.


----------



## jurianbai

My favorites are the only two set I have, Ysaye quatuor and Eroica string quartet. Usually the interpretation is something I am not really capable to comments but I mean the audio quality are great on these. As always with the Harmonia Mundi Eroica's set.


----------



## Quartetfore

*Mendelssohn String quartets*

There are so many fine versions of the Mendelssohn Quartets that its hard to keep track of them. There is something about the music that brings out the best.
If I had to recomend one cd not to missed, it would be the Eroica Quartets performance of the Mendelssohn Op.80


----------

